# Gaming PC for 30k



## setanjan123 (Apr 26, 2014)

1. What is the
purpose of
the
computer?
What all
applications
and games
are you going
to run?
(Stupid
answers like
'gaming' or
'office work'
will not work.
Be exact.
Which
games?
Which
applications?
Avoid the
word 'et
cetera.')
Ans: All the latest games like Last Light, Crysis 3, AC4 etc. Also will be using PCX2 for PS2 games. Will be working with some game engine like OGRE also.
2. What is
your overall
budget? If
you can
extend a bit
for a more
balanced
configuration,
then mention
this too.
Ans:25-30k(max)
3. Planning to
overclock?
Ans:yes but not now. Maybe later.
4. Which
Operating
System are
you planning
to use?
Ans:Win7/Win8 and Backtrack.
5. How much
hard drive
space is
needed?
Ans:500gb. Will be using it alongside my existing 160gb. If that isnt possible then 750gb hdd is needed.
6. Do you
want to buy a
monitor? If
yes, please
mention
which screen
size and
resolution do
you want. If
you already
have a
monitor and
want to reuse
it, again
mention the
size and
resolution of
monitor you
have.
Ans:yes. A 20in 1600x900 will be adequate. Pls suggest model.
7. Which
components
you DON'T
want to buy
or which
components
you already
have and plan
on reusing?
Ans:kb&mouse,speakers and my cabinet if possible.
8. When are
you planning
to buy the
system?
Ans:april-may.
9. Have you
ever built a
desktop
before or will
this be done
by an
assembler?
Ans:assembler
10. Where do
you live? Are
you buying
locally? Are
you open to
buying stuff
from online
shops if you
don't get
locally?
Ans:Kolkata. I may buy from online but i want to pay in installments so im leaning towards normal stores.
11. Anything
else which
you would
like to say?
Ans: i will be selling of my pentium d 820, intel d10ggc2 mobo, sparkle g210 gfx card and lg 700d crt. Any rough estimate how much i can get? Thx in advance


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2014)

At your budget, it is little difficult to get a powerful gaming rig, let me try:-
 AMD FX-4300 (4 Core, 4MB L2 + 4MB L3 Cache) @ 6.4K
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 @ 4K
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (KHX1600C9AD3B1K2/4G) @ 2.7K
WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA III 6 Gbps HDD @ 3K
AOC 19.5 inch LED Backlit LCD - e2070Swnl @ 6.2K
Sapphire R7 250X 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.8K
Asus 24X SATA DVD R/W @ 1K

Total: 31.15K

One recommended update is to spend 1K more and get a FX-6300 Hexa Core Processor. It offers 2 more cores and extra 4MB of L3 Cache (total 8MB L3) which provide good amount of performance improvement over FX-4300. Price is 7.45K (*vedantcomputers.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=6300&product_id=904)


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 26, 2014)

[MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] thx for the reply. I maybe able to get fx-6300 since i already have dvd drive i forgot to mention that. But is hexacore worth it ?

- - - Updated - - -

Hey also recommend a good psu


----------



## Cilus (Apr 26, 2014)

For that configuration, ANTEC VP450 @ 2.6K will be sufficient.


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok. Thx


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 26, 2014)

I would suggest getting the Dell IN2030M instead of AOC 19.5 inch LED Backlit LCD - e2070Swnl @ 6.2K..
They are the same price,  I had bought for Rs 5800..It is a tried and tested monitor, many people here own it and I can assure you Dell warranty is very good
Also OP has to spend some extra money on a local good quality cabinet.. Try and use it temporarily and upgrade to a better one later


----------



## setanjan123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Will check out both monitors. BTW i want to reuse my cabinet. Its an iball one. Maybe ill buy a better one in the future. Cant i use my current one?


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 26, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Will check out both monitors. BTW i want to reuse my cabinet. Its an iball one. Maybe ill buy a better one in the future. Cant i use my current one?


get the Dell 2030M


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 27, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Will check out both monitors. BTW i want to reuse my cabinet. Its an iball one. Maybe ill buy a better one in the future. Cant i use my current one?



Yes you can,but make sure it provides adequate ventilation for the critical components of ur pc such as cpu,gpu,ram etc.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Guys sorry for bumping old thread but due to sm problems i couldnt buy the pc at that time. Now i have increased budget to 40k max. Specs are more or less the same as Cilus suggested with the exception of 8gb hyperx blu ram,seagate barracuda 1tb and a galaxy gtx 750 oc 1gb. All prices are from flipkart and total is coming at nearly 40k. Cpu fx 6300. Is this pc good enough for 900p gaming? I heard gtx 750>r7 250x. Not sure abt the galaxy brand. Suggest any changes. I may have 1-2k more leeway since ill be selling old rig

- - - Updated - - -

I was thinking abt increasing budget a lil bit and get either gtx 750 ti or r7 260x if worth it. Will 450w psu be enough for either card? Also i am worried about buying from flipkart. Someone told me that pc components brought from flipkart are refused for ASS in service centres. Is that true? Reply soon plz


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

fx 6300- 7.2k
gigabyte 970a ds3p - 5.8k
kingston hyperx fury 4gb - 2.8k
gtx 750ti - 10.5k 
wd blue 1tb -3.5k
antec vp550p - 3.5k/vp450p - 2.6k
dell s2240l - 8.2k
use your cabinet for now. buy locally. if you end up buying from flipkart, you may have to spend a lot more. BTW, that price of the gpu is from flipkart


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 rijinpk yeah price of that card is from flipkart. Locally it costs almost 1.5k more. Thats the only thing thats cheaper at fk. All the other parts are a bit cheaper or same at vedant computers here.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

^^ remember to get the suggested full hd monitor. it is great for its price.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

But will the config be good for 1080p? I was more inclined towards 900p since it will be more future proof for dis config.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

you may have to lower the settings. but that monitor is absolute vfm. great picture quality since it is an ips one.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok. If i get it for that price i may get it. The extra 3k for fhd display is really stretching my budget bt if its vfm ill try. Btw i cant find hyperx blu for 2.8 anywhere. Its 3.2k and dont you think i should atleast get 6-8 gigs RAM? Also the mobo you suggested,its pcie 2.0 or 3.0. Thanx


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys sorry for bumping old thread but due to sm problems i couldnt buy the pc at that time. Now i have increased budget to 40k max. Specs are more or less the same as Cilus suggested with the exception of 8gb hyperx blu ram,seagate barracuda 1tb and a galaxy gtx 750 oc 1gb. All prices are from flipkart and total is coming at nearly 40k. Cpu fx 6300. Is this pc good enough for 900p gaming? I heard gtx 750>r7 250x. Not sure abt the galaxy brand. Suggest any changes. I may have 1-2k more leeway since ill be selling old rig
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I was thinking abt increasing budget a lil bit and get either gtx 750 ti or r7 260x if worth it. Will 450w psu be enough for either card? Also i am worried about buying from flipkart. Someone told me that pc components brought from flipkart are refused for ASS in service centres. Is that true? Reply soon plz



Avoid galaxy and go for zotac instead-they usually provide 5 years warranty on their graphics cards and is therefore preferable to other brands.

Also if you can't afford a 22" FHD monitor right now,u may opt for a 20" model with a max supported resolution of 900p-its pretty much adequate for a satisfactory gaming experience.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

quicky008 yeah the price for that gtx 750 frm galaxy was a bit low too so i got suspicious. Anyways im getting zotac gtx 750 Ti. Another question if you dont mind,which is more enjoyable,playing at 900p or at 1080p with settings lowered. I am specifically talking abt my config and i want to use it for 4 yrs straight so just want it to be a bit future proof


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> quicky008 yeah the price for that gtx 750 frm galaxy was a bit low too so i got suspicious. Anyways im getting zotac gtx 750 Ti. Another question if you dont mind,which is more enjoyable,playing at 900p or at 1080p with settings lowered. I am specifically talking abt my config and i want to use it for 4 yrs straight so just want it to be a bit future proof



The differences between the visual fidelity of a 1080p and a 900p display device are barely noticeable unless you're using a huge screen-say 32" or higher.In other words,you won't notice much of a difference between the image quality of a 1080p and a 900p monitor as far as gaming is concerned.In fact I've a 900p Samsung 20" monitor myself and i've played countless games on it for the last couple of years and I can assure you that gaming on a decent 900p monitor is definitely an enjoyable experience-if you have a good gpu,visuals looks amazing even at 900p.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

quicky008 Ok thanx. I wont be able to get that dell fhd anyway since it costs 9.3k here. A 900p display would be perfect. I am worried about buying that 750 Ti frm fk. Any idea how to check if the seller is good?


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2014)

Personally i don't like the idea of buying expensive items from online stores like flipkart-it'll be a better idea to get them from a proper brick and mortar store instead because if you purchase it online,there is every possibility that the seller may send you a defective item and you'll have to go through a frustrating and difficult process in order to get it replaced.As you're from kolkata,you may enquire at MD computers or Vedant computers in chandni about the availability of this gpu-both of them are pretty reliable shops and i think you may be able to procure it from them.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah i know vedant comp. Gonna buy frm them only. Bt gtx 750 ti is almst 12k there bt if its worth the peace of mind then ill buy locally. Never heard of MD comp though. Will check their pricing too. Thanx for the help.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2014)

Md computers is situated in an alley on the road that lies to the left of the crossing at gc avenue(to visit Vedant,one has to go to the right towards the Lic building);if u don't find this GPU at vedant,u may look for it at Md-chances are,you may get it there for a reasonable price.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

quicky008 yup zotac gtx 750 ti is 10.3k at MD Comp. Cheaper than fk . Cant find kingston hyperx fury or blu. Any other RAM? And should i go for 4gb or 6-8gb. Also Antec VP450 is unavailable. Is Corsair VS450 good?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 27, 2014)

Corsair VS Series SMPS are considered to be the lowest quality PSU So go with Corsair CX 500 @ 3600 or Seasonic S12II 520 @ 4900.


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 27, 2014)

If kingston rams are unavailable,you can go for Corsair Vengeance Ram modules-they are just as good as kingston,if not better.If you don't have any monetary constraints then i think it will be a good idea to get 8 gb ram rather than 6gb or less-that will make your pc a lot more future proof and it will be able to handle most of today's resource intensive games and applications with considerable ease.

For psu,you may go for Corsair Gs600 or Gs500,if the ones listed by bssunil are unavailable at MD.Don't go for any Cooler master or Corsair VS series psus-they are not reliable at all.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok i will do that. One thing more,are the prices given at MD's website only applicable for online purchases or if i go to the shop physically,the prices are same there. I may have to go to Vedant for mobo. Cant find it in MD


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Ok. If i get it for that price i may get it. The extra 3k for fhd display is really stretching my budget bt if its vfm ill try. Btw i cant find hyperx blu for 2.8 anywhere. Its 3.2k and dont you think i should atleast get 6-8 gigs RAM? Also the mobo you suggested,its pcie 2.0 or 3.0. Thanx



many people reported that price in local shops. you may give it a try. 8gb ram is good if you dont compromise on other parts . that mobo has pcie 2.0 port.

- - - Updated - - -



quicky008 said:


> For psu,you may go for Corsair Gs600 or Gs500,if the ones listed by bssunil are unavailable at MD.Don't go for any *Cooler master* or Corsair VS series psus-they are not reliable at all.



not all


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Zotac gtx 660 is very tempting at 13.3k at MD. So i was wondering if i get mobo ga-78lmt-usb3,8gb ddr3 1333mhz ram and a corsair gs 500 and fx 6300 with the gtx 660,would it be a good deal or should i just stick with the suggested config


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

gtx 660 is good. but i dont suggest such an age old mobo with newer cpu like fx 6300. the thing is this is a  very old mobo not particularly built keeping piledriver in mind. fx 4300 can be used though. fx 6300 consumes more power and a good vrm design is recommended.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ok will keep that in mind. If have any more queries ill surely ask. Thanks


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

sure. members here will be glad to help you


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 6, 2014)

Guys some final questions. 1. Is an antec vp450 enuff for this config with a gtx 660? 2. Is 900p good enuff for gtx 660 or i need 1080p to fully use its power? 3. Do 1333mhz RAM work on mobos supporting 1600mhz? Thanx

- - - Updated - - -

rijinpk1 quicky008


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 6, 2014)

get vp550p. better in the long run. and it is not much costlier too. gtx 660 should provide greater details on 900p.. 1333mhz ram will work. if the price difference is not much get 1600mhz ram.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

setanjan123 said:


> Guys some final questions. 1. Is an antec vp450 enuff for this config with a gtx 660? 2. Is 900p good enuff for gtx 660 or i need 1080p to fully use its power? 3. Do 1333mhz RAM work on mobos supporting 1600mhz? Thanx
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> rijinpk1 quicky008



1. Get Antec VP550P @ 3500,
2. Upgrade the monitor to 22"(Dell S2240L @ 8.5k) to fully utilize GTX660 power,
3. Yes 1333mhz RAM will work on mobos supporting 1600Mhz. Don't worry.


----------



## setanjan123 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok thanx guys


----------



## sukiblr (Aug 10, 2014)

I would also suggest you budget for sound card? Whats the point of a gaming PC and no high quality sound? 

or Instead of buying another sound card and spending approx 5K for it, you could simply consider some of the newer mobos like the Biostar HifiZ97WE that come inbuilt with HD sound capabilities. I did that for my rig and since that have been recommending to everyone who is thinking of building a gaming rig.


----------

